# Summer Bay points conversion cost



## Sandy (Feb 3, 2010)

Greetings, 

I have a colleague who asked me what the cost is to convert a weeks unit at SB into points, and where I can find the chart showing how many points for a given week. I believe that he is looking at a weeks unit on ebay, and wants to know the cost to get into points if he buys one.

I used to know where to find the chart showing the value of points for different weeks, but for the life of me cannot locate it now. Also, I don't know what the salesfolks  are currently trying to "sell" the weeks owners to convert to points. Anybody been through the presentation lately?  

Thanks!
sandy


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 3, 2010)

In previous threads I seem to recall SB wants thousands to convert.   $3500?  $6000?   I forget but there have been a few posts on this subject over the years.

I purchased a SBLV week off ebay which had already been convereted to RCI points and the purchase price was much, MUCH less than the conversion price.    There are also other threads which have some 3 year leases at some TS's which provide you RCI points for much less than what it costs to own TS.  

Do a search and you'll find some of this.


----------



## Sandy (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Surfer, 

I know that whatever cost they are charging is way overpriced at the resort. I was just trying to focus on the current price for the conversion, and whether it could include other weeks resorts you might own at the time. I looked through the olde posts on this subject, but SB might have more current pricing and realistic costs   Ha Ha!

I will tell my friend to get the points costs off of ebay to counter whatever the resort is saying. 

If anyone has sat through the SB sales pitch/conversion pitch lately, please post.  Also, looking for the SB points chart showing the different point values for different weeks/sizes/seasons.  I used to have this info, but cannot find it.

thanks, 
sandy


----------



## eschjw (Feb 5, 2010)

*SB sales pitch*



Sandy said:


> If anyone has sat through the SB sales pitch/conversion pitch lately, please post.  Also, looking for the SB points chart showing the different point values for different weeks/sizes/seasons.  I used to have this info, but cannot find it.



Hi Sandy,

I am a weeks owner and have sat through the conversion sales pitch 3 times. The last time was October 2009 for a $150 and it only took an hour and 15 minutes, because they know that I know way to much for them to make a sale.

The lowest amount they will really take to convert is about $3,000. It will be obscured by the initial lies and the smoke and mirrors of all the additional add ons that they are pushing (more point weeks, super duper travel club :hysterical: ). Good luck on just doing the week conversion at this price, because it might take hours and a strong will to get it done.

 I did ask what was the best point conversion season value. Season 3 is the best point value and season 4 is the worst. I don't remember what that exact value was, but I believe that it was 65,000 to 70,000 for a 2 bedroom season 3  (Aug to Oct). While I do think a 2 bedroom season 3 points week is a good value for the annual fees, I think you can find it resale already converted for about half of the least you will pay SB.

Joe


----------



## Sandy (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Joe for the details. 

I already own at SB and bought resale. I have both points and weeks, but have not sat through the "resell/update/points cost"  
so I was interested in what they are saying to folks. 

My friends are looking at units on ebay, and wondering how much if they wanted to convert.  I saw a really good ebay deal recently go for abut $1700, for 73,000 points, week 32. I think this buyer got a great deal, for a lot of points already converted. The cheaper units seem to be the weeks units.  For someone who enjoys owning weeks only, there are some great deals out there, with many bids going unmatched or for only $1.

Sandy


----------



## eschjw (Feb 5, 2010)

*Summer Bay resale*

I also bought my 1 bedroom season 4 week resale about 7 years ago and I enjoy going to Vegas for New Years. The RCI points conversion value for my week is about half of a 2 bedroom season 3 week. Since the annual fees are the same, there is no way I am going to convert even if it was for free. If I did convert, I would not have enough points to go there for New Years eve.    With our low fees Summer Bay is a good resale deal today for a high value points season or even a low value regular week if the price is right. 

When I do trade my week, I use DAE and I get to trade for a $1.00. I also got a $99 bonus week from them for my last trade. I gave them Thanksgiving week 2010 and got a one bedroom on the beach last month at Westgate Miami South Beach. I used the $99 bonus week to reserve a 4 bedroom condo this month for our ski vacation at Beech Mountain.

My total cost for these 2 weeks including all annual and exchange fees was $565.


----------



## Sandy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Great trades Joe!*

Seems like you really know how to work this system DAE. I have not used them, but will check it out, given what you have said. 
sandy


----------



## bumperles (Dec 26, 2010)

UWSurfer said:


> In previous threads I seem to recall SB wants thousands to convert.   $3500?  $6000?   I forget but there have been a few posts on this subject over the years.
> 
> I purchased a SBLV week off ebay which had already been convereted to RCI points and the purchase price was much, MUCH less than the conversion price.    There are also other threads which have some 3 year leases at some TS's which provide you RCI points for much less than what it costs to own TS.
> 
> Do a search and you'll find some of this.



Hi could you please help .my brother in law bought summer bay  crown points in oct or nov 2009 sadly he passed away  this year in feb could any one tell me how to convert the points and how to use them, or is there a number i can phone to find out i am in the uk  .Olso are crown points the same as rci points many thanks Les


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 2, 2011)

Les, Sorry for your loss.  I'm no expert on the Crown Points, this website has contact info and a little explination, http://www.summerbaycrownclub.com/
the points are not the same as RCI but  I think there is a way to use them outside the Summer Bay resort System.   unfortunatly  with the economy the way it is, he left more of a liability than an assett  unless someone plans on using the vacation time and keeping the fees paid.  the resale value is minimal at best.    Bob


----------



## bumperles (Jan 3, 2011)

roadtriper said:


> Les, Sorry for your loss.  I'm no expert on the Crown Points, this website has contact info and a little explination, http://www.summerbaycrownclub.com/
> the points are not the same as RCI but  I think there is a way to use them outside the Summer Bay resort System.   unfortunatly  with the economy the way it is, he left more of a liability than an assett  unless someone plans on using the vacation time and keeping the fees paid.  the resale value is minimal at best.    Bob



 Hi bob thanks for the post i will try on web site you have given me happy new year to you .LES


----------



## kmrkmr (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Les 
Don't know if your interested but I could be in the market to purchase them depending on what you have. I'm in the UK as well
Regards Kevin


----------

